# written, edited and translated



## Casquilho

Hello!
Could you please tell me how to say in Latin, "excerpts written, edited and translated by [my name]"? The idea is that the texts presented comprehend some written by myself, and some that are of other authors and I've just translated or edited them. So far I devised _excerpta scripta et translata a [my name in ablative]_, but the "edited" is a problem. Maybe Renaissance Latin (post-Gutenberg) will work better here than the Classic. Any suggestions?


----------



## wandle

Could you please give some extra information?

What is the rest of the title? 
What is it that precedes the phrase "excerpts written, edited and translated by [my name]"? 
What language are the excerpts translated into?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

The usual term for "edit" in academic Latin is _redigere_, so _excerpta redacta_. Also, "translate" is more commonly _reddere_, with the target language specified (e.g. _anglice reddita_).

Σ


----------



## S i m e o n

Hi Casquilho, a question: excerpts of what? The normal thing you do with excerpts is to collect them, not to write them.

Anyhow: 

Excerpta quadam conscripta, quadam ex aliis autoribus collecta atque latine reddita opera et studio /your name in genitive/ ab eodem edita, anno...
Excerpta quadam exarata, quadam ex operibus aliorum autorum collecta latinoque sermone conversa nunc recentissime edita labore et studio /your name in genitive/...
Interpretatio latina excerptorum ex operibus variorum autorum, labore et studio /your name in genitive/ edita, qua accedunt ab eodem olim conscripta excerpta (?) nonnulla... 
Excerpta ex operibus aliquot scriptorum, a domino /your name in ablative/ collecta atque latino sermone reddita, quibus accedunt eiusdem interpretis excerpta (?) nonnulla...


----------



## wandle

In the above impressive set of variants, may I ask what *quadam* is agreeing with in each case? Or should it be *quaedam*?
I hope that all that is not too much for the questioner to digest.


----------



## S i m e o n

wandle said:


> In the above impressive set of variants, may I ask what *quadam* is agreeing with in each case? Or should it be *quaedam*?
> I hope that all that is not too much for the questioner to digest.



You are right, it should be "quaedam"! My fault!
There could be also many variants more...


----------



## Casquilho

I thank you all for your precious responses.
wandle, the excerpts are translated into my own language, Portuguese. I've not figured a title yet, for I've being writing "currente calamo" a collection of texts not rigorously connected about love, occasionally quoting authors from Ovid to Baudelaire.
Simeon, your options are really impressive, but I'd like something more concise. So far I'm with "excerpta scripta, redacta et lusitanice reddita a [my name in ablative]."


----------



## wandle

Not wishing to be awkward, I think the problem pointed out by *S i m e o n* still needs to be addressed: if the texts are excerpts - that is, extracts or selections - then they were written by other people, not by you.


Casquilho said:


> "excerpta scripta, redacta et lusitanice reddita a [my name in ablative]."


This phrase means 'excerpts written by [your name]', which is I am afraid contradictory, unless you mean that it consists purely of extracts from your own previous works. But if that is what you mean, it would be better to say *excerpta scriptorum suorum*: 'excerpts from his own writings by [your name]'.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!



			
				Casquilho;14547471 So far I'm with "excerpta scripta said:
			
		

> ."



Casquilho might get round wandle's (proper) objection with something like:

_ecloga auctorum variorum collecta redacta et lusitanice reddita a(b)...

_Σ


----------



## wandle

Apparently the texts are primarily of C's own writing, interspersed with excerpts from various authors.


Casquilho said:


> I've being writing "currente calamo" a collection of texts not rigorously connected about love, occasionally quoting authors from Ovid to Baudelaire.


 To make that clear, it is difficult to suggest anything briefer than Simeon's suggestions.

One way might be a literary allusion, omitting reference to translation and editing, such as 
*Veneris Corona: scripta variorum atque * [your name in genitive] 
The Garland of Venus: writings by various authors and by [your name].

To include reference to translation and editing, you would need to add a line:
*Veneris Corona: scripta variorum atque * [your name in genitive] 
*qui lusitanice reddenda, item redigenda curavit.*
The Garland of Venus: writings by various authors and by [your name]
who did the translation into Portuguese and also the editing.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete amici!

From what I can here gather, friend Casquilho needs a subtitle or strapline for his proposed volume. wandle's suggestion of _Veneris Corona_ looks to me splendid as an inviting title, but for the subtitle of course we would need more information about the shape and scope of the entire product.

Σ


----------



## Casquilho

wandle said:


> To include reference to translation and editing, you would need to add a line:
> *Veneris Corona: scripta variorum atque * [your name in genitive]
> *qui lusitanice reddenda, item redigenda curavit.*
> The Garland of Venus: writings by various authors and by [your name]
> who did the translation into Portuguese and also the editing.



Excellent, wandle! Thanks a lot, I'll use that option.


----------

